# Confused on 29ers and Hybrids???



## MacB (30 Apr 2011)

I've been having N+1 ideas but am struggling to understand some of the MTB terms when applied to a bikes suitability. I was looking at hybrids, Spesh Crosstrail being favourite due to rack mounts and rear caliper position, but I'm not sure on capability and clearances. Despite the presence of sus forks I don't get the impression it's really up to anything more than a cross bike would be. So then I looked at the Rockhopper but it doesn't come as a 29er, unless that is you look at Spesh USA and then they nearly all come as 29ers. I was looking at the Rockhopper Pro in the UK and Rockhopper Pro 29er in the US and the frames look identical, though the US site doesn't seem to give geometry.

So, we're looking for a hardtail 29er that can cope with most off road stuff but would be ok on the road as a backup commuter, would love it if it could take a rear rack when needed. But the rear rack isn't a make or break call, I was looking at the Salsa El Mariachi and the On One Scandal 29er as being possibles. Or even the On-One Carbon XT 29er Race, as you can see I'm all over the shop with my ideas and my price point. I'm not certain on whether I want to build up from a frame or buy a complete bike either.

It's tempting to get another wheelset with Hope ProII hubs and Mavic TN719 rims for this bike, that would give me two identical wheelsets that would provide backup/redundancy and the ability to flit between road and offroad tyres without hassle. I've trolled through 29er offerings from all the main manufactuers and the 29er specialist ones and also looked at framebuilders and OTP framesets. but it's a bit like when I started commuting and road riding, a lot of it is unfamiliar and my own uncertainty doesn't help.

Would like to hear what others have done or considered....I really don't want to get a 26" wheeled bike by the way.


----------



## MacB (1 May 2011)

well, still confused though did find the Rockhopper 29er geometry on the German version of the Spesh site and they are different so bang goes my idea of a cheap Rockhopper and upgrade to 29er wheelset. Interestingly the 29er versions seem to be available everywhere but the UK, though mianly the higher end versions outside the US. Actually in the US only the bottom end still seems to be populated by 26" wheels, I guess the bigger is better line sells well with the US public  

Having done a lot more looking the Salsa El Mariachi is coming out ahead, I like the swing dropouts for chain tension if SS or Hub Gear is required. I know it would be a bit heavier but I'm not looking to race and a couple of the reviews have described it as, not exciting but very capable and good for the long haul. So, I read that as slow and steady which kind of suits me!!! Ideally I'd go with the frame only option but, for some reason, the frame is only available in a naff blue compared to the charcoal of the complete bike. So I feel another spreadsheet coming on to work out whether I'm better off buying bike complete and selling bits or not.

I think we're moving to a 4 bike stable now.


----------



## Zoiders (1 May 2011)

Tyre clearance is the name of the game and the main difference between some of the chunky hybrids and a proper 29er.

I am not sure what the prejudice with 26" wheels is though as there are a lot more cheaper options if you stick with a 26" - wheel diameter isn't really much smaller or different to a 700c road wheel once you include the extra tyre volume from a 2" tyre, you can in fact plug a 700c disc wheel with a narrow rim into a 26" disc frame without a problem, it's an off the shelf option offered by Cannondale as the team riders wanted a training bike for road use that replicated the position of the MTB's they would compete on.

700 wheels with a narrow tyre plugged into a 29er frame set would most likely give a slightly low BB.


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2011)

What Mountain Bike? tests some 29ers this month. A Scott Scale Pro at 2k is the winner over some bling from Spesh at $7500.

According to the article the US market is almost exclusively 29er now, and European XC riders favour them big time. Are they about to catch on in the UK? You could well be a trailblazer McB!

Scott do a £840 entry level bike with Suntour fork and alivio gears, not a million miles from a 26er in price bracket terms. 1K gets Tora/Deore package. 

If I were in the market I'd buy a frame like the One-One Scandal at 235 quid, (Ti or Carbon for 900!) and build from there with a new fork and wheelset.... donor bike from fleabay for the drivetrain and brakes to see whether I liked it.


----------



## Zoiders (1 May 2011)

There was an article a while back claiming that a new weirdo 26" wheel size size was all the rage and the new standard as well.






29ers are fairly popular but they are not so popular that they changed Mountain Biking for ever, people have been claiming they are the new standard for more than 5 years now but the 26" is here to stay.

Some brands have dropped 29ers from the UK ranges already as they simply don't sell as well, UK single track is not like US trail riding.


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2011)

A point well made in the article, and hinted at ...... Euro style XC riding lends a lot of tchnology and geometry to Eurocentric bikes! 

I'll stick with 26 for the time being, but McB hints at a more relaxed, XC/commuter/trekking use.


----------



## Zoiders (1 May 2011)

What Mountain Bike comes from the same publishing/advertising office as Cycling Plus and MBUK so I would take any article pushing an alleged new standard that requires buying an entirely different bike with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2011)

OK if I read it for my own amusement and then make up my own mind? I 'm 47.......


----------



## MacB (1 May 2011)

Now don't fight guys, I'd hear MTBers were a rough bunch  

I've had some further thoughts and done some maths and it's looking fairly promising...basically I feel my bike stable is out of balance, so my latest idea:-

sell the Dawes as a complete commuter bike - nice as it is to have a run around hack I spent a lot on the componetry and it's done so few miles it's ridiculous, I never take it as a first choice for anything

buy a Crosstrail Disc(£450) - or something similar, but decent clearances, rack mounts and chainstay disc mount a must

strip both the Crosstrail and the Vaya and transfer all the bits, so the Crosstrail becomes a commuting/general run around bike - if I get the basic disc model I can make it look weird/ugly enough to be not too attractive to thieves and it wouldn't be super expensive to replace.

sell the Vaya as a complete bike with all the new bits from the Crosstrail, 3x7 drivetrain, plenty of clearance, disc brakes, front and rear rack mounts, would make it a very attractive sale at a good price - to buy as a complete bike the 2011 model is about £1600 - I should be able to look for something in the £1k+ region for this

buy the Salsa El Mariachi(£1800) - or similar but say a £2k upper limit and the desire is for a distanceish oriented XC 29er that has chain tension ability for SS or future hub gear tinkering - the El M has swing dropouts that I like the look of. I'm not going to be racing so super lightweight isn't on the cards, I did look at some others but I start to get put off when it gets to funny size BB shells and head tubes, etc.

Yes, a bit more outlay but at least I'd be selling off to make room and I think the resulting 3 bike stable would be more balanced. Featuring two bikes that are more about fun over utility rather than the current one only.

Obviously this would all be a lot easier if I could just buy a Crosstrail frame on its own but dirt cheap hybrid frames, for discs, just don't seem to be on the market. But it would save me a lot of sodding about and I could sell the Vaya as a frameset.


----------



## MacB (1 May 2011)

error


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 May 2011)

Instead of making incremental changes in your n+1 progression, and given you are open-minded as to cost, why not go to the other extreme in one single step, and get a nice, light, full susser? 

Some of the best ones are highly adjustable, and hitting under 10kgs, and in your case you would probably assemble your own. They are truly the go anywhere, do everything bike (assuming serious luggage carrying is not required). The new technological fettling and decisions involved on numerous fronts will also give you excellent reasons to build more spreadsheets!


----------



## MacB (1 May 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Instead of making incremental changes in your n+1 progression, and given you are open-minded as to cost, why not go to the other extreme in one single step, and get a nice, light, full susser?
> 
> Some of the best ones are highly adjustable, and hitting under 10kgs, and in your case you would probably assemble your own. They are truly the go anywhere, do everything bike (assuming serious luggage carrying is not required). The new technological fettling and decisions involved on numerous fronts will also give you excellent reasons to build more spreadsheets!



You're a bad man  it could even happen one day, but that is not this day, I'll stick to starting with an XC hardtail(am I picking up the jargon right here?) and see if I want to turn into a jumping nutter at a future date.

By the way I may have to invest in a bike helmet for this


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 May 2011)

MacB said:


> You're a bad man  it could even happen one day, *but that is not this day*, I'll stick to starting with an XC hardtail(am I picking up the jargon right here?) and see if I want to turn into a jumping nutter at a future date.
> 
> By the way I may have to invest in a bike helmet for this



Ok ok, sleep on it, we can explore it further tomorrow!

ps At only about 180g, I can recommend this as part of your XC hardtail...


----------



## bikedoc (1 Apr 2012)

The Surly Ogre offers a very flexible frame with loads of braze ons . Also the latest CTC magazine had a good discussion about the pros or cons of 29ers>>>>>>


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2012)

I test rode a 29er and hated it.

26 was much more nimble, and i prefered the "feel"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2012)

didn't someone win a race last month on 650 wheels?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2012)

Peteaud said:


> I test rode a 29er and hated it.
> 
> 26 was much more nimble, and i prefered the "feel"


Thus far in life how many hours have you ridden on 26 and how many minutes on 29? The ratio may be important.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2012)

Wasnt the ratio it was just the 29er felt too big.

I am not knocking them it just didnt feel right somehow for me.


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2012)

bikedoc said:


> The Surly Ogre offers a very flexible frame with loads of braze ons . Also the latest CTC magazine had a good discussion about the pros or cons of 29ers>>>>>>


 
Blast from the past time...I have actually got a Surly Karate Monkey now


----------

